# Short Haired dog = Kong Zoom Groom brush



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Zoey sheds like mad. Maggie had longer hair and even when she had her "Lab cut" her shedding was different.

I am not into grooming at all although Maggie had long fur she never got matted, never smelled and her coat was always clean and glistening; she would go to the groomers every 3-4 months ... Zoey gets stinky in a few weeks after she is bathed but she has gotten softer and her coat glistens in the right light..

I use the Zoom Groom and Zoey's loose fur comes flying off ... I bring her outside and using a back and forth motion I brush her. A cloud of fur comes off and it is amazing how much shedding is going on.

If you have a short hair dog, you might want to try this or something similar - I'm amazed at how much fur it gets out.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the tip! I'll look into it. My dogs shed like mad.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

I love the Zoom Groom for my cats. You are right about the hair that it gets out of the animal. Plus, there are no poking teeth on it.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

I have something like that for Royce during bath time, I put the soap on his coat and then go to town with that thing, it gets coated in hair, he is long hair though so I only use it at bath time. 

I feel your pain though, Royce sheds like mad and stinks something awful all the time just a week after the bath. lol.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

I bought a Kong Zoom groom for Luke (Lab/Golden) this year, he has a short coat like a lab but it is thicker like a golden. He has been shedding like mad this year the the Zoom Groom has been our saving grace. It works amazing for him! The hair just comes out like crazy and he absolutely loves it. He gets so excited when he sees me pull it out. It doesn't seem to get much out of Zoey, but her coat is very thin and fine.

Also works great on the cat, although the cat does not enjoy it on bit!


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I've got one and it works pretty well on Jubel. He never really sheds that badly but it's very helpful when he is shedding. He isn't a fan but I've gotten him to tolerate getting brushed through the use of many, many, many treats. Still requires treats to get him to stay still for a full brushing but not so many as I had to do when we first started.


----------



## redranger (Sep 30, 2013)

Good tips here, we used our old slicker brush for Red this summer. Its just light shedding but we don't know the next time. Well, thanks for the tips here and we will take a look at that zoom groom brush.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I've been looking for one of these to use during bath time, to get the shampoo massaged in and get loose fur out. I didn't see one at the local pet store, but this thread has reminded me to look into it again.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

I use one of those for Buffy too. The only problem is, the fur never stops coming out!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I just use a $2 rubber curry comb made for horses. Tractor Supply/any farm store has them.


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

Dog Person said:


> I use the Zoom Groom and Zoey's loose fur comes flying off ... I bring her outside and using a back and forth motion I brush her. A cloud of fur comes off and it is amazing how much shedding is going on.



I love the Zoom Groom for my Kayla's coat (Yellow Lab's never ending shed) and give her a good brush down every time we go out in the yard. By "back and forth", you mean also going against the direction of the hair growth, yes? I have only done it that way a couple of times as I have only ever read to brush/comb in the direction of the hair growth, although I have never read why. Kayla didn't seem to mind the few time I have done it. If your Zoey's coat isn't being harmed by brushing against the grain, then I'll have at it, too, to see if I can stay on top of Kay's shedding (I know, but I can dream...


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm not sure what kind of coat Zoey has, I don't believe it's a double coat but I'm not sure. I can't see how going against the way hair grows can damage anything especially since it's rubber. I looked online and I've seen references to using a circular motion which would mean to me that at one point you are going against the direction of hair growth.

My thinking, which may be incorrect, is that the backward motion is setting up more friction to remove more loose hair. All I know is that when I do use it I have a cloud of hair coming off.


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

My guess, is that *if* the coat were to be affected by back brushing (or circular), it would be to the top coat (stiffer guard hairs) of a double coat like Kayla has rather than the fluffy soft undercoat, so, just as with your Zoey's single coat. I recall having seen video where it was used in a circular motion for washing. 

So, as long as Kayla agrees and her outer hairs are not being permanently set askew (a gal's gotta look good), I will incorporate some back and circular brushing, too; the more hair I can get out of her perpetually shedding coat, the better. (It's a good thing I adore her. lol) 

Now, if I could just learn to brush as efficiently with my left hand as with my right so that I could have as much endurance with a brushing session as she has. 

Thank you for sharing your insights, DP.


----------

